# Aeropress recipe for two (on holiday)



## Graeme (Feb 1, 2013)

So I'm off on holiday in a couple of weeks, and plan on taking my aeropress and a porlex hand grinder for coffee duties. I generally use the hasbean inverted brew method for doing a single aeropress at a time, and dilute with water to make a decent sized mug of coffee. This is my normal morning coffee (I take it to work in a little flask).

On holiday I'll be making coffee for both my wife and I, so what recipes do people tend to use to do that? I'm also thinking of maybe getting a little jug to aeropress into to make it easier to split it between two mugs, so can anyone recommend a little jug that fits the aeropress?


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

http://www.nisbets.co.uk/Milk-or-Water-Jug/J317/ProductDetail.raction

I use this for aeropress


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

I have a simple method for 2 people - make 2 lots. Why compromise the taste?

Even simpler - show your wife how to make her own







(she might grow to love the routine too!)


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Daren said:


> I have a simple method for 2 people - make 2 lots. Why compromise the taste?
> 
> Even simpler - show your wife how to make her own
> 
> ...


I opted for this method after trying to do 1 Aeropress press to 2 people. Just doing 2 Aeropress's is the way forward. It's pretty quick too.


----------



## hilltopbrews (May 17, 2013)

If you're an ios user, download aeropress app from App Store. It has various recipes as well as a timer. It also includes recipes for two cups.

Hope this helps


----------



## Graeme (Feb 1, 2013)

Thanks Sarah. I already have the app, but hadn't looked at it properly since it's been updated. That's just the sort of thing I was after. Will give it a test run and see what sort of results I get.


----------



## gingerneil (Aug 21, 2014)

Same question - but for twice as much rather than two people. When I'm heading to the train I take a flask of coffee. I made one full aeropress, and then diluted, but it was too weak. Should I just make two, or double up on the coffee weight and dilute with the same amount ? I'm using 18g, 1 minute stand and a fairly full aeropress.


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Yes double up on the coffee weight, I tend to like coffee at a ratio of 6.5% to 8% in terms of dose divided by brewed beverage (not water added). So for example, if you were making enough coffee for 2 regular 8oz mugs that might be ~440g of drink (whether diluted or not), x7% = 31g coffee dose.

18/440 = 4%, this would be weak by anyone's standards.


----------

